# Correct Size for Riders Choice BTX?



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm 5'11.5 190lbs, what size should i get for the GNU riders choice BTX? 157.5 or 161.5?

thanks


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd go for the 157.5. Great thing about BTX is you can size down. I'm 6'3" 215lbs and rode a 158 reverse camber board in over 1 foot of powder and was just fine.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for the help. I just picked up the board last night and plan on taking it out this weekend since NY is getting 6-8" of snow! 

Hey, any suggestions on how wide i should mount my binding?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Bigblue280 said:


> thanks for the help. I just picked up the board last night and plan on taking it out this weekend since NY is getting 6-8" of snow!
> 
> Hey, any suggestions on how wide i should mount my binding?


Start with the default holes and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

So what do u think of the btx? Looking to get a board and I got my eye on this one but want some input before I spend the money


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Rode my riders choice btx today for the first time a few hours ago. I was afraid coming off the lift for the first time because of reports that btx can be squirrely. I had absolutely no problems and it was a blast to ride. Felt super responsive and handled well in powder and packed snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Absolutely go with the 161.5 for your height/weight, if you ride all over. If you just sit in the park all day, then go with the shorter one.


----------

